# Grouping with Photos



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is an update on my efforts to fine tune my gun for my upcoming muzzleloader deer hunt. I got lucky drew a Paunsaugunt tag at the Hunting Convention in February. The hunt runs from October 27th to November 6th, so I have just over six months to get ready. I bought a muzzleloader last year but never spent any serious amount of time shooting it or working up a hunting load. I have a lot of work to do to prepare for my upcoming hunt.

I am shooting a Winchester Apex Muzzleloader with a 1X Pine Ridge scope. I am currently shooting 250 Grain Hornady SST's, CCI primers and 100 grains of loose Pyrodex Select powder.

Today I started out shooting at 100 yards. My first 4 shots were generally 3 to 5 inches high and to the right of the bullseye. I was happy with the elevation but I adjusted my scope to the left and fired two more shots. These two shots hit about 2 inches apart directly above the bullseye.










Just for fun, I moved the target out to 150 yards and fired seven more shots. Six of the shots hit in the black but I had one "flyer" that hit the right edge of the target. I was particularly happy with my last 3 shots, which formed 2 ½" group in the orange bullseye.










Today is the first time I have shot past 100 yards and I have a couple of observations. First, a 1X scope covers nearly the entire 6" bullseye at 100 yards. Therefore, it would very difficult to consistently shoot tight groups at that distance. I would be fun to see what my gun could do with a 3-9X scope. Regardless, 6 out of my 7 shots would have dropped a buck in his tracks. The one "flyer" I experienced would have been a borderline shot. Second, I am very happy with the 250 Grain Hornady SST's. I have had much better results since I switched over from the 295 Grain Powerbelts. Third, my gun appears to be sighted in at 150 yards. I am curious how much drop I will experience at 200 yards. I ran some numbers on a ballistics calculator and I am guessing that it will be 7 to 9 inches low. I will make sure to shoot several rounds at that range prior to my hunt.

In closing, I am very happy with the progress I am making. I know I still have a long ways to go, but I am happy to be hitting the kill zone at 150 yards. In my future trips to the range, I am going to work my way out to 200 yards and start shooting free hand, from my shooting sticks and from other field positions.

As always, I would welcome any comments or suggestions from more experienced muzzleloader shooters.

Good luck in the draws!

Hawkeye


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work, FYI the Hornady rep was just at Cabelas just before my last trip; he informed the Cabelas guy that Hornady makes the Powerbelts and therefore they are the exact same specs according to him??? I have had the same thougts on what it would do with a real scope; same problem with the cross hairs covering the whole target; I use the same scope. I am looking at loose powder, but could not believe how much it costs between the flask, measurer and powder vs just buying pellets, have you tried both?


----------



## hawkeye (Feb 18, 2008)

Huge29-

I have never shot pellets, just loose powder. I like the flexibility of being able to adjust my loads in small increments. Although I am currently shooting 100 grains of loose powder, so pellets would be no problem. I was surprised to hear you say that Hornady makes the Powerbelts. I thought they were manufactured by CVA. As far as the Powerbelt specs being the same as the SST's, that also seems incorrect. The bullets look significantly different (weight, design, etc.). Plus the SST's use a sabot while the Powerbelts do not. I know a lot of people who use the Powerbelts wth great success, I just was not having much luck with my rifle.

Hawkeye


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

I've always used a 3-9X for load development.

dude, you need a manacure!!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hawkeye, congrats on the Paunsagaunt tag! Bowing down being done here.

Be careful about the long shots! It wouldn't be fair to a big old buck to be tagged at 150 yards and died somewhere after your hunt was over.

Good luck with everything!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I always practice to 300+ yards, I want to know where it hits if the first one does not put the animal down and I have to take a follow up shot. I would not want to take the first shot at 200 yards but if the animal is not killed with the first shot and runs to 200 yards and stops I want to know where I am hitting to take a follow up shot not to loose the animal.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

chet said:


> dude, you need a manacure!!!!


Chet I think you mean a "Pedicure" :lol:

What is scary is that I knew the difference. 

Hawkeye,

You are shooting pretty good. You comment about the crosshair of your scope covering the 6" Bullseye. I have had the same problems with the 1x scopes and ended up moving to a peep sight arrangement. HUGE Difference for me.

Keep up the work and good luck this fall. I MUCH prefer loading loose powder to pellets. Has made a huge difference in the accuracy of nearly every rifle I have shot and those of my friends as well.

Firehawk


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Hawkeye, try shooting the Hornady 300 grain SST's. My Remington shoots way better groups with the 300's vs the 250 grain bullets using the same powder charge and primers. I tooo have changed from a scope to a peep sight and if you can find a small diameter front sight you will be amazed at the accuracy you can get. 
As far as the bullets Hornady makes the have the SST and the "shockwave" that they make for T.C. Powerbelts are made by someone else. 
Loose powder vs pellets will make a difference in shots because of the surface area you are burning. If you try FF and FFFF powder you will get different results also. The FFFF being a finer powder and the FF being more of a larger granule. Some of my friends shoot the pistol powder in their rifles because they get better velocity with it. 

Keep experementing and see what your gun likes. That is one thing about muzzleloaders, you have to shop around to find a load that your gun really likes.


----------

